# Komandirskie



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

On my travels in Russia this last week ... a geologist I was dealing with had a genuine Soviet Vostok military Komandirskie .... it was built like a tank ... heavy partially chromed base-metal case, thick crystal, heavy bracelet ... nothing like the stuff you can buy now. It had a dark green dial and just a single red star under the 12 ... it looked great.

I offered him my new H3 Traser for it ... he said he would only swap it for a Rolex as it has sentimental value


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Was he a Russian ex soldier John







?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

raketakat said:


> Was he a Russian ex soldier John
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes he had done 2 years national service as an officer and was also called up for Afghanistan .... the watch was fantastic


----------

